# School of PE



## alejandro787 (Jan 13, 2010)

Has anyone taken the School of PE online ? is it good ? quality ?


----------



## jillhill (Apr 18, 2011)

alejandro787 said:


> Has anyone taken the School of PE online ? is it good ? quality ?


This is a little after the fact but i took it for the april 2011 exam and I liked it other than structural.


----------



## TX-FL PE (May 27, 2011)

I took the School of P.E online course and passed the April 2011 Exam. In the exam I used the school of P.E material for almost 80% of the questions. Very Good Course !!! The good thing is I didn't spend time studying any other materials. All I did was attend the online classes (sat and sun) for 5 weeks, took two NCEES practice exams, and spent a maximum of 50 hrs reviewing EERM. I managed to score 92/100 in the exam. All credit should go to School of P.E.


----------



## MFresh81 (May 27, 2011)

Took School of PE Online for the April 2011 exam and passed. I totally recommend it!


----------



## Rustyga13 (May 27, 2011)

I took the School of PE class in Orlando (not online but I here it is about the same) and passed on the first try. TX-FL PE is right the school cuts way down on the study time because you don't waste time studying stuff that you don't need to worry about. I didn't open a book until my first School of PE class which was 8 weeks before the test and trust me it's not because I'm smart. (I would have started earlier but I was remodeling my house and had a baby on the way, born 6 days before the test.)

But they made it pretty easy. I would say the material they covered will cover about 80 - 90% of the am and about 50% for the pm. (I took civil construction) All I did was study am material for the 5 weeks of the class and then focused on my pm stuff the 3 weeks leading up to the exam.

I decided to spend the money after I had 4 friends take the class and pass the exam on their first try.

Don't get me wrong you still have to do your part and study but they did a great job pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## piudiciani (May 31, 2011)

Where can you sign up for the School of PE online course? I looked through their website and all I keep coming across is the registration for the live courses.


----------



## Rustyga13 (May 31, 2011)

I would try to call or e-mail them. I don't think they show the online classes until they have enough people to justify having the online course. When I signed up for the class, I registered to take the class in Jacksonville, FL, but about a month before the class started they e-mailed me to say they didn't have enough people for the Jacksonville class and gave me the option to either take the class in Orlando or do the online course, both at a discounted rate. I choose to go to Orlando because I felt personally I would do better in a classroom than trying the online course, but I have heard really good things about the online course also.


----------



## johnf (May 31, 2011)

did the web schoolofpe refresher - well worth it, but you must work through all their workshop problems. covered most of the am and pm well, except for the structural, imo


----------



## AdamA (Aug 11, 2011)

I plan on taking the School of PM course and I also plan to take the structural afternoon exam. Why am I hearing negative things about school of PE and structural? Should I consider a different provider?


----------

